# [gelöst] fotowall-0.9 - & libpng-1.5

## uhai

Die beiden scheinen sich nicht zu vertragen:

```
In file included from Shared/VideoProvider.cpp:20:0:

./3rdparty/videocapture/VideoDevice.h:44:32: fatal error: linux/videodev.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make: *** [.build/VideoProvider.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   died running emake, base_src_make

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2420:  Called qt4-r2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2385:  Called base_src_compile

 *   environment, line  358:  Called base_src_make

 *   environment, line  396:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1/work/Fotowall-0.9'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1/work/Fotowall-0.9'

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1/temp/build.log'

```

Gibt es dafür einen workaround?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Thu Oct 10, 2013 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

Wie kommst du auf libpng?

eine include datei im linux unterverzeichnis gehört eher zu den linux-headers, und vermutlich musst du einfach warten, bis fotowall geupdatet wird, weil vermutlich was im kernel geändert hat, wodurch die datei fehlt.

provisorisch könntest du deine jetzige linux-headers masken und mal ältere ausprobieren.

----------

## uhai

Hatte ich gegoogelt, finde es aber nicht mehr...

----------

## arfe

fotowall lässt sich mit dem vanilla-kernel 3.11.4 problemlos kompilieren:

```
>>> Installing (1 of 1) media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1

 * checking 5 files for package collisions

>>> Merging media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/fotowall-0.9-r1/

>>> /usr/share/doc/fotowall-0.9-r1/README.markdown.bz2

--- /usr/share/pixmaps/

>>> /usr/share/pixmaps/fotowall.png

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/fotowall.1.bz2

--- /usr/share/applications/

>>> /usr/share/applications/fotowall.desktop

--- /usr/bin/

>>> /usr/bin/fotowall

>>> media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1 merged.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Recording media-gfx/fotowall in "world" favorites file...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Vermutlich fehlt der Softlink zu den Kernel-Sourcen (/usr/src/linux..)

Mach doch bitte mal folgendes, dann sollte das hier stehen und "*" markiert den aktuellen Kernel-Source bei Dir, wenn er richtig gesetzt wurde:

```
eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.5.7

  [2]   linux-3.6.11

  [3]   linux-3.7.10

  [4]   linux-3.8.10

  [5]   linux-3.9.8

  [6]   linux-3.10.7-gentoo-r1

  [7]   linux-3.10.10

  [8]   linux-3.11.4 *

```

----------

## uhai

```
(chroot) livecd / # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.9.11-gentoo-r1

  [2]   linux-3.10.7-gentoo-r1 *

```

Das stimmt. Kann es sein, dass das im chroot ein Problem ist? Direkt von /dev/sda3 läuft meine Kiste noch nicht wieder richtig...

uhai

----------

## Christian99

also linux-sources ist eigentlich ein eigenes paket, welches die header des kernel nach /usr/include/linux installiert. dort werden sie von auto-config u.ä. gefunden. wenn fotowall nicht was spezielles macht hat der /usr/src/linux symlink keinen einfluss.

PS: ohne gewähr...

----------

## uhai

```
eix linux-sources

[I] virtual/linux-sources

     Available versions:  0 ~1 {firmware}

     Installed versions:  0(05:04:28 09/30/13)

     Description:         Virtual for Linux kernel sources

```

Warum sehe ich da die Versionsnummer "0" und nicht 3.10.7 wie mein Kernel?

uhai

----------

## Christian99

weil das paket linux-headers heißt und ich mich vertan hab...

----------

## uhai

Siehste mal christian99, dir glaub ich halt alles  :Smile: 

```
eix linux-headers

[I] sys-kernel/linux-headers

     Available versions:  *2.4.33.3^bs ~*2.4.36^bs 3.1^bs (~)3.2-r1^bs (~)3.3^bs 3.4^bs 3.4-r1^bs 3.4-r2^bs (~)3.5^bs 3.6^bs 3.7^bs (~)3.8^bs 3.9^bs (~)3.10^bs (~)3.11^bs

     Installed versions:  3.11^bs(14:30:22 10/06/13)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Linux system headers

```

Da stimmt die Version aber auch nicht mit meinem Kernel überein....

Ich installiere mal die linux-headers-3.10 dazu und probiere es nochmal... -> klappt auch nicht:

```
In file included from 3rdparty/videocapture/VideoDevice.cpp:16:0:               

3rdparty/videocapture/VideoDevice.h:44:32: fatal error: linux/videodev.h: No such file or directory                                                             

compilation terminated.                                                         

make: *** [.build/VideoDevice.o] Error 1                                        

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....                                       

In file included from Shared/VideoProvider.cpp:20:0:                            

./3rdparty/videocapture/VideoDevice.h:44:32: fatal error: linux/videodev.h: No such file or directory                                                           

compilation terminated.                                                         

make: *** [.build/VideoProvider.o] Error 1                                      

emake failed                                                                    

 * ERROR: media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):             

 *   died running emake, base_src_make                                          

 *                                                                              

 * Call stack:                                                                  

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2421:  Called qt4-r2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2386:  Called base_src_compile

 *   environment, line  359:  Called base_src_make

 *   environment, line  397:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1/work/Fotowall-0.9'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1/work/Fotowall-0.9'

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1
```

uhai

----------

## Christian99

naja, wie schon im ersten post von mir gemeint: warten, bis das von fotowall seite behoben wird, oder mal ältere linux-headers probieren. die müssen nicht unbedingt mit den aktuellen kernel übereinstimmen. stable sind linux-headers-3.9, oder arfe, welche hast du denn installiert? bei dir läufts ja.

----------

## bell

Wozu braucht ein "Qt4 tool for creating wallpapers" einen direkten Zugriff auf die Kernel Funktionen? Solche Software würde ich meiden.

----------

## Josef.95

@Christian99

Vermutlich liegt es nicht an media-gfx/fotowall-0.9-r1 Es gibt keine bekannten Bugs, und bei anderen Leuten baut es doch auch einwandfrei.

@uhai

Gibt es eventuell noch Altlasten unter /usr/local/ die genutzt werden?

Schau doch auch mal weiter oben im build.log wo das Zeugs überhaupt herkommt.

----------

## Christian99

habs mal selber ausprobiert:

mit USE=webcam gehts nicht, ohne webcam baut er. linux-headers-3.11

@bell, dafür braucht er auchzugriff auf den kernel.

die besagte linux/videodev.h ist in den linux-headers-3.11 nicht enthalten, da gibts nur eine videodev2.h.

da muss fotowall für die verwendung an diese kernel versionen angepasst werden, sonst wird das wohl nix. wie gesagt, wenn du webcam brauchst, muss du dir einen kernel suchen, mit dem fotowall baut, oder bau einfach ohne webcam support.

----------

## uhai

Klasse Christian, die USE=webcam waren es. Jetzt hat's hier auch funktioniert. Meine Webcam ist eh hops, also eigentlich ok ohne....   :Wink: 

Vielen Dank an alle für's helfen

uhai

----------

